# More HP out of a Tecumseh 8hp?



## beriksson (Jan 5, 2013)

Lot of information from the people on this forum! Fairly proud of my new used john deere 826 with a Tecumseh power plant. I believe the snowblower is an early eighties model; has the shorter chute. Also has the differential which I recently freed from its frozen state (on another thread); comes in handy when making those 180 deg turns. To the point:
The engine runs great, I think I have the low and hi end carb adjustment dialed in. Idles down nicely and seams to rev fine although spits a little smoke while quickly increasing rpms. Really works when under load which it should. I believe that would indicate the governor is set correctly.
Are there any tricks or tips in making a little more hp's out of this? I understand this is more of a gearhead question than a snowblower operational question. Either way, who doesn't like a snowblower running at peak performance?


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Be nicer to throw the snow onto the neighbors drive


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

What model Tecumseh do you have???


----------



## beriksson (Jan 5, 2013)

I believe it's an HM80. Looked at some numbers on the engine and the were 19-0-103 then an 80 below it. This was stamped on the front of the engine near the output shaft. The carb has that `4" tube that goes to the intake of the engine. Here's a picture...I have the carb cover off.


----------



## beriksson (Jan 5, 2013)

Here's another picture. I wonder if I can also install a slightly larger dia auger pully to spin the impeller a little faster? All kinds of ideas...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you need it to throw farther why not just add an impeller kit


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I would not try to get more power out of the 8hp tec for fear of throwing a rod which is not uncommon for that engine. If you put a larger impeller pulley on the engine you will increase impeller speed but at the cost of torque. If you don't have enough power now putting a larger pulley will only make matters worse. 

the first thing i would do is put an impeller kit on as previously suggested, this will increase the performance of the machine without sacrificing torque.

If that doesn't do it I would replace the engine with a modern 11hp ohv engine.

Carl


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Like your Deere...looks solid....I believe Deere made Deere back then...
I would say early to mid 80's as well looks similar to my simplicity...Chute size...and mine has an HM-80 as well. I would do what these guys say...an impeller kit

Click on this link: SNOWBLOWER IMPELLER KIT

As well as check your chute inside...if it feels all rusted rough like sand paper then maybe take it off and sand the heck out of it until nice and smooth and the prime it and then repaint it with some Gloss green or yellow. JD sells there paint in spray cans so might not be to expensive. Will help smooth out the inside for better snow flow. 
This might help: 



 

Also try putting pam all over inside of chute, augers, impeller...making sure to do this to a dry machine...heard it helps a bit.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I love the idea of hot rodding anything. but the stock small engines dont like it much. push them too hard just once and you may have a paper weight. 

I have heard of plenty of people running briggs for karts but not so much tecumseh. I have not been into that stuff, just what I happen to see.

I did find this thread with some very interesting tec modifications

Tecumseh H50 Hot Rod - SmokStak


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If you put a larger pulley on the auger, it will run the auger and impeller. I think you ment to ask about putting either a bigger pulley on the engine or a smaller pulley on the auger. More speed will take more HP all other things being equal. If you want more power, the simplest route would be to swap your 8 HP for a 10 HP or better.
My opinion.


----------



## beriksson (Jan 5, 2013)

I did pull the head cover off and cleaned the cylinder head and everything everything else. There was at least a 1/16" of crud built up on about 3/4 of the cylinder head and by the valves and also on the head itself. Polished that all up and mostly put it back together. Should finish early this week (more snow coming). I'll let you know if this makes a difference. This impeller kit sound interesting, I may buy or make one in the future. I'll let you guys know if there's a difference after cleaning the gunk out of the engine.


----------

